# Rough Weather Good Fishing



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Rough Weather Good Fishing
This is American Red Snapper Season, and, as can be expected, the weather looks:

It's:

Our dry, comfortable, bunk/galley areas will be really appreciated:


Late Friday night; it's extremely rough and very wet. That big Cat takes it well and so do we.



Lady Power:

Mr. John Martin, fishing coach on the Florida, does a lot more than tell us how... He shows us!

Talk about 'showing-us-how', the ladies are doing just that:

The American Red Snapper:



Nice Red Grouper:

The Gags are running BIG and mean:



Saturday evening:
We are wet, hungry, and tired. The Florida's two hot showers are really appreciated:

After a visit to 'Tammy Land' it's take us home Captain John:

Home to, 'back at the dock' where, after a 'Rough Weather Good Fishing' trip, it's all smiles:




Catch the action packed video of our trip:









A very special thanks to Mr. John Martin, and Captain Dylan Hubbard, for making this report possible:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

is it just me, or are the pictures huge? I may have a setting thats off....?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice report as always


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks!

Pictures look normal size to me.


----------

